# 2013 Bear Guide Book



## gwhit67 (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone know when and if they will be coming out with the 2013 Bear Guide Book?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Amy? Within 2 weeks I would guess.

And probably, the only changes will be hunt dates since they went to a 3 year proc/giudebook.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

gwhit67 said:


> Does anyone know when and if they will be coming out with the 2013 Bear Guide Book?





goofy elk said:


> Amy? Within 2 weeks I would guess. And probably, the only changes will be hunt dates since they went to a 3 year proc/giudebook.


Sorry for the delay in responding, gwhit67 and goofy. The good news is that the near-final draft of the 2013 Utah Black Bear Guidebook is now online. The printed books will be available in about two or three weeks. The final draft of the guidebook will be online next week. If you have a minute, please take a look at the draft and let me know if you see any problems. Thanks!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Amy, But I think there's a problem.

When trying to pull up the 2013 draft, This is what appears...

Our apologies

The page you requested, wildlife.utah.gov, does not appear to reside on this server.

We update our site frequently; the page you requested might have been moved, deleted or be temporarily offline.

Something is not right.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Thanks Amy, But I think there's a problem.
> 
> When trying to pull up the 2013 draft, This is what appears...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up, goofy. There was a typo in the link to the draft. (Which I should have tested on Friday - sorry about that!  ) It's fixed now, and you shouldn't have any trouble pulling up the guidebook. Thanks again for letting me know!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You Bet :!: ,,,,, and THANK YOU :O||:


----------

